# Finally got me a grinder!



## ajbert (Nov 19, 2013)

Heck of a deal came up at work and I just couldn't pass it up.  Ended up getting a Cabela's 1 HP grinder that was used as a demo model a couple of weeks ago.  Nothing better than getting a huge discount on an already tested grinder that you know works, right?  I really don't have a use for it at the moment but I know I will in the near future.

Just curios of those who have one, has anyone ever tried using it to stuff sausage?  It came with the tubes and what not and I never even realized you could use a grinder for that purpose.


----------



## elginplowboy (Nov 19, 2013)

Awesome deal, grinders r for grinding and stuffers are for stuffing. I used my grinder to stuff for about 15 years. It worked well I thought, until a buddy asked for some small casing snack sticks and I about killed my arm. Bought a 5lb vertical stuffer on sale and never looked back and now I'm mad at all the time/energy wasted using that darn grinder. Doing small batches can get u by but the stuffer is worth every penny.


----------



## ajbert (Nov 20, 2013)

That is my thinking, grinders are for grinding and stuffers are for stuffing.  Thanks for the reply and confirming my thoughts!


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 20, 2013)

ElginPlowboy said:


> Awesome deal, grinders r for grinding and stuffers are for stuffing. I used my grinder to stuff for about 15 years. It worked well I thought, until a buddy asked for some small casing snack sticks and I about killed my arm. Bought a 5lb vertical stuffer on sale and never looked back and now I'm mad at all the time/energy wasted using that darn grinder. Doing small batches can get u by but the stuffer is worth every penny.


   My thoughts exactly!  But congrats on the great deal also!

   Mike


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Nov 20, 2013)

That's about a $550 grinder retail.  Very nice!


----------



## voodoochile (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a cabelas 1 hp grinder and I love it !......... good score !!!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 1, 2013)

voodoochile said:


> I have a cabelas 1 hp grinder and I love it !......... good score !!!



Yeah that


----------



## ajbert (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll be picking up a meat mixer tomorrow at Cabela's, the 44 lber that hooks up to the grinder motor.  Just wish I had gotten my deer this year up in CO.  Hopefully one of my buddies down here will find kindness in the hearts to pass one on to me so I can put things to use.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 11, 2013)

AJBert said:


> I'll be picking up a meat mixer tomorrow at Cabela's, the 44 lber that hooks up to the grinder motor.  Just wish I had gotten my deer this year up in CO.  Hopefully one of my buddies down here will find kindness in the hearts to pass one on to me so I can put things to use.


Congrats on the meat mixer......hope to see it in action...............


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jan 24, 2014)

I scored a 25 lb. meat mixer at Gander Mountain today on clearance.  It was the display model and for $35 instead of $250.  Long story but they had it marked down to $50 and described as the light duty 20 lb manual only model which retails at $150.  I get to the register and have to wait forever to get waited on.  The lady at the register kept apologizing to everyone in line and ended up knocking another $15 off.  I had to get it.  It can be used manually or hooked up to a mixer, which brings me to my question......  Will this hook up to a Cabela's grinder?  I've heard their grinders are pretty top notch.  The mixer has a spline with six teeth - looks like the PTO on a tractor.  Any ideas as I don't have a Cabela's anywhere close or I would go look.


----------



## ajbert (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't have a clue as to whether it will work or not.  My grinder is in storage, along with the meat mixer, slicer and a few other items.  Hopefully someone will jump in and answer this for you.


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 24, 2014)

my guess would be no ........... most companies dont want the competitions accessories to work on their machines


----------



## rlk438 (Jan 24, 2014)

If you are good in the shop, make an adapter.  Just make it so you can take it apart if you don like. In other words, don't damage the original parts.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice find on the grinder Thumbs Up.   WHB


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jan 29, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I scored a 25 lb. meat mixer at Gander Mountain today on clearance.  It was the display model and for $35 instead of $250.  Long story but they had it marked down to $50 and described as the light duty 20 lb manual only model which retails at $150.  I get to the register and have to wait forever to get waited on.  The lady at the register kept apologizing to everyone in line and ended up knocking another $15 off.  I had to get it.  It can be used manually or hooked up to a mixer, which brings me to my question......  Will this hook up to a Cabela's grinder?  I've heard their grinders are pretty top notch.  The mixer has a spline with six teeth - looks like the PTO on a tractor.  Any ideas as I don't have a Cabela's anywhere close or I would go look.


Did quite a bit of digging and the answer is no.  The fitting is different even between different types of grinders sold by Gander Mountain.  The commercial, pro, guide series all have a different fitting.


----------

